# PCI Wlan-Karte



## Dreambreaker (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich möchte eine Wlan-Karte (Netzwerktkarte) kaufen. Aber eine welche keine Antenne hat (Oder heißt das Empfänger? Antenne? ). Also wie bei Notebooks. Bei denen ist es ja auch komplett intern. Da hab ich bei Mindfactory nur diese gefunden.

TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN861N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s Mini PCI - Computer Shop -
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p674366_TP-Link-Netzwerkkarte-TL-WN360G-WLan-1-Port-54Mbit-s-PCI.html

Ist so etwas empfehlenswert?


----------



## merkurmb (5. Februar 2011)

hast du eine Mini PCI  Steckplatz? sonst bringe die 3 nichts


----------



## Dreambreaker (5. Februar 2011)

Ähh.. Nein ^^
Normale PCI Karten finde ich aber nicht.. Also ohne Empfänger/Antenne (wie soll ich diese Teile nennen ? ^^)


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2011)

Antennen! Antennen hängen am Empfänger der auf der Platine Sitzt.
Du könntest die Antenne auch einfach nach innen verlegen!


----------



## inzpekta (5. Februar 2011)

Muss es eine interne Karte sein? Gib mal Mini oder Nano WLan Dongle bei Ebay ein... Die USB Sticks sind deutlich kleiner geworden...


----------



## Dreambreaker (5. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Antennen! Antennen hängen am Empfänger der auf der Platine Sitzt.
> Du könntest die Antenne auch einfach nach innen verlegen!




Das geht? Die Pci Karte kann ja nur mit einer bestimmten Seite eingesetzt werden. Kann ich die Antennen dann immer noch nach innen verlegen? 
Bin ahnungslos 

Das mit den USB Sticks.. Ich schau mich mal um. Hab wirklich kleine gesehen  Naja ich hatte bisher aber immer Probleme damit. Hatte schon etliche Sticks. Belkin, Fritz, Netgear..


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn du dir so ein Notebook mal genauer angeschaut hättest, hättest du festgestellt dass da sogar ziemlich große (Draht-)Antennen drin sind, die werden halt nur hinter dem Display versteckt.
Eine PC-Gehäuse schirmt die Strahlung in der Regel relativ gut nach draußen, da kommst du mir internen Antennen nicht weit. 
Bei meiner Gitarre habe ich eine Abit Airpace genommen und zwei NB-Antennen angelötet. Der Empfang mit dieser Lösung ist annehmbar, allerdings besteht der gesamte Korpus ja aus Holz und die Soundkarte bekommt bei starker Netzwerklast auch mal leichte Störungen ab.

Fazit: Etwas Antenne nach draußen brauchst du. Entweder als Anhängsel einer PCI Karte oder integriert in einem USB-Stick.


----------



## Dreambreaker (6. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann greif ich vielleicht lieber zu so etwas..

LogiLink Netzwerkkarte Nano WLan 150Mbit/s USB 2.0 Stick - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Wie sind diese Nano-Sticks? Machen die Probleme?


----------



## inzpekta (6. Februar 2011)

Nö, eigentlich nicht...
Ich hab einen größeren von LogiLink für 300Mbit/s und keine Probleme...


----------

